# Worst job ever.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Earlier this week I started the worst job ever. The owner of this 3+ million dollar house is the owner of a lumbar mill. Therefore, it is exposed post & beam everywhere. 30+ foot scaffold work in tight area's, probably around 4000ft of Tare-Away (no jokes)... pictures to follow. You have no idea... even every single closet has tare-away in it. nightmares. all hourly, lame.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like it is a good thing it is all hourly.
How is it going to look overall. I have seen some guys like that go so overboard it just looks retarded and I have seen some that will atleast look good when all the bs is done.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Him being a lumber man, I'm sure those beams are good ,and dry.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds like one that i did 2 years ago.....cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

McDusty said:


> Earlier this week I started the worst job ever. The owner of this 3+ million dollar house is the owner of a lumbar mill. Therefore, it is exposed post & beam everywhere. 30+ foot scaffold work in tight area's, probably around 4000ft of Tare-Away (no jokes)... pictures to follow. You have no idea... even every single closet has tare-away in it. nightmares. all hourly, lame.


Now I know why they call you MCDusty after having to sand that place


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

30 ft. high huh.....betcha that'll feel cozy:no:


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Use masking anyway
on one of these long suckers you'll be happy at the end


----------

